# Burlington Recommendations



## thebigo (Apr 10, 2018)

Wife and I are planning to spend a long weekend in June. It will just be us, miraculously tricked one of the grandparents to fly in and watch the kids for the weekend. We were thinking Portsmouth but want to be far enough away that we won’t drive home if one of the kids gets sick or lights the house on fire. I haven’t been to Burlington since skiing smuggs about ten years ago. I remember it as a larger Portsmouth.

Any restaurant recommendations? We do not need anything fancy, I eat wings and seafood, she eats salad. Also do not need fancy beer, switched to vodka a few years back for health reasons, she drinks sparingly. What about breakfast? Looking for a sit-down place with omelets. 

Any hotel recommendations? Want to be within walking distance to several bars, just need a mini fridge, TV and bed in the room. A hot tub would be nice. Hoping to keep it under $250 / night.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 11, 2018)

I had a work function there a few years back. We stayed at the Hilton which was nice. It was close to the lake and Church Street. 

My wife and I took a day trip up there a few years back. This was a nice place to eat on Church: http://www.pascolovt.com/ 

The Ice House was a good spot, but unfortunately closed. Maybe something else opened up in it's place? It was close to the lake. 

I'm sure you'll get some good responses here!


----------



## mikec142 (Apr 11, 2018)

I stayed at the Hilton over Christmas week and it was a little over $200/night when you factored in all the taxes and surcharges.  As an FYI, I'm pretty sure you have to valet the car and that's extra.  The hotel itself is fine and well located.

If you're not into the beer scene you're missing out.  Burlington and the Mad River Valley is about as good as it gets.

I would check out Farmhouse Tap and Grill for solid farm to table kind of stuff.  If you want the best pizza in town, go to Folino's.  On the fancy side Hen of the Woods is amazing.  I know you said you're not into the beer thing, but Foam Brewers is right on the lake and good for snacks and beer.  I think they have great coffee there too.  Definitely grab a coffee at Uncommon Grounds.  I love their coffee.

Burlington is beautiful in the summer.  The lake is fantastic.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 11, 2018)

mikec142 said:


> I stayed at the Hilton over Christmas week and it was a little over $200/night when you factored in all the taxes and surcharges.  As an FYI, I'm pretty sure you have to valet the car and that's extra.  The hotel itself is fine and well located.



That's interesting. When I went there, we were able to park in the garage behind the hotel. Even if we weren't guests. It has been a few years.


----------



## mikec142 (Apr 11, 2018)

Glenn said:


> That's interesting. When I went there, we were able to park in the garage behind the hotel. Even if we weren't guests. It has been a few years.



I could be wrong about it.  I know that I was given an on street option but that involved feeding the meter.  I may have been able to self park in the garage, but didn't hear that as I was helping the family with bags, etc.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 12, 2018)

Used to run the conference and catering operations at that hotel.   Anyone can use the adjacent garages via self park. 

https://parkburlington.com/downtown-parking/parking-rates/college-lakeview-garage-rates/

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## skifree (Apr 15, 2018)

Henry diner for breakfast

henrysdinervt.com


----------



## prsboogie (Apr 24, 2018)

mikec142 said:


> I stayed at the Hilton over Christmas week and it was a little over $200/night when you factored in all the taxes and surcharges.  As an FYI, I'm pretty sure you have to valet the car and that's extra.  The hotel itself is fine and well located.
> 
> If you're not into the beer scene you're missing out.  Burlington and the Mad River Valley is about as good as it gets.
> 
> ...


Second going to Foam. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------

